# Is there anything different about these bits?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

INCRA™/JOINTECH Router Bit Set

On this page:
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/setdove.htm

I just wanted to pick up a dovetail set and this seems like a good value. But I’ll be using them in a table not in a jig. 

Thanks!


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Again, Nick -
I have a few MLCS bits (not dovetail) and they have perfomed very satisfactorily.
seems like I have one or two or more of just about every brand. Ha!
The bits in the ad you link us to don't appear to be anything out of the usual... good quality, reasonably priced, etc. Am I overlooking something? Maybe I don't understand your question. Hope all is going well.

Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Because it's part time thing with you and most of us on the forum the bit sets will take care of you needs at the right price, I have both sets and they are great bits, the bigger set has ALL the dovetail bits you will need I'm sure.. 

The bigger set , the shanks are a bit longer than the norm and they work great in the router table....  also work great with many of the router table dovetail jigs.

http://cgi.ebay.com/11-pc-1-2-SH-Do...5555363QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/16-pc-8mm-Shank...4498946QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

You can also get them in the 1/4" shank size....

========





Nickbee said:


> INCRA™/JOINTECH Router Bit Set
> 
> On this page:
> http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/setdove.htm
> ...


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Gotcha... I just wanted to make sure there was nothing unusual about that set since it was listed for an Incra Jointech... Sounds like I'd be ok with them...


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

The angle of the dovetail bit has to match the angle of your dovetail template. Better off not getting a set or they will never get used.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

What ??
"angle of your dovetail template" ???

http://www.leighjigs.com/cutters-d16.php#
==========
The template sets the spacing and that's all , and the bit cuts both parts to the dovetail joint.
They will match right up...it can be 12 deg.,14 deg. ,10 deg.,8 deg. or what every . but it's best to use a 8 deg. bits if you are putting in dovetails in thick stock. 




Router is still my name said:


> The angle of the dovetail bit has to match the angle of your dovetail template. Better off not getting a set or they will never get used.


----------

